# 2 exercises for shoulders



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2009)

If you could only do 2 moves for shoulders which would you choose? Having recently started using a 3 day, rather than a 4 day split, I now train shoulders on the same day as chest and tri's, which limits me to 2 shoulder exercises:confused1:

Last chest/shoulders/tri's looked like this:

DB shoulder press/ warmup+4x6rep

DB incline press

DB flat press

bench dip/weighted 3x8

flat DB flye 3x8

lying lat raise 2x12


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

dont laugh at my shoulder workout, i do

standing military press 5 sets controlled and heavy as possible.

then lateral raises 5 sets, controlled burst up, slow down. and sometimes i include other excercies very rarely, most shoulders are worked out during chest excercies like flys etc.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

If i had to pick 2 then

DB Press & Side raises..

I don't think I could handle doing shoulders with chest + tri all on the same day!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

push press

pullups


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

meatstick said:


> If you could only do 2 moves for shoulders which would you choose? Having recently started using a 3 day, rather than a 4 day split, I now train shoulders on the same day as chest and tri's, which limits me to 2 shoulder exercises:confused1:
> 
> Last chest/shoulders/tri's looked like this:
> 
> ...


BB Mili Press

DB Shoulder Press


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> BB Mili Press
> 
> DB Shoulder Press


Agree

However I only do one or other and alternate

So 1 exercise:thumbup1:


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2009)

I do vary between DB's and the bar on all presses.



TOBE said:


> If i had to pick 2 then
> 
> DB Press & Side raises..
> 
> I don't think I could handle doing shoulders with chest + tri all on the same day!


It is a proper challenge trying to cover all this on 1 day, but I've recently become quite pushed for time and this is the only way I seeem to be able to work it.

I prefer a 4 day split with shoulders alone.

Overhead press DB or bar has to be in there but I thought it was important to get a rear delt move in also??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

meatstick said:


> I do vary between DB's and the bar on all presses.
> 
> It is a proper challenge trying to cover all this on 1 day, but I've recently become quite pushed for time and this is the only way I seeem to be able to work it.
> 
> ...


Rear delts get hit loads with back


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

I do side lateral raises and reverse raises (both one arm at a time on a cable machine), that's it. Do heavy shrugs on back day as well.

Shoulders get hammered enough with bench press/pulldowns, I only do 2 moves for shoulders only but my shoulders always ache by the time I have done my push/pull sessions.

Used to enjoy dumbbell shoulder press/Arnold press/military press, but I am much happier with the shape of my shoulders since I cut them out and did only raises.


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2009)

Gooders said:


> I do side lateral raises and reverse raises (both one arm at a time on a cable machine), that's it. Do heavy shrugs on back day as well.
> 
> Shoulders get hammered enough with bench press/pulldowns, I only do 2 moves for shoulders only but my shoulders always ache by the time I have done my push/pull sessions.
> 
> Used to enjoy dumbbell shoulder press/Arnold press/military press, but I am much happier with the shape of my shoulders since I cut them out and did only raises.


 Used to do shrugs with shoulders but have recently been doing them on back day which does seem to work...


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Rear delts get hit loads with back


said it for me


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

meatstick said:


> Used to do shrugs with shoulders but have recently been doing them on back day which does seem to work...


Yeah I find them more of a back/trap move myself, definitely works better for me. I did them yesterday and am so sore today!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Tall said:


> BB Mili Press
> 
> DB Shoulder Press


x3


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Shoulder press. No preference what kind. Just a press.

Lateral raises.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

military press 

And vary other exercises frequently.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

meatstick said:


> If you could only do 2 moves for shoulders which would you choose? Having recently started using a 3 day, rather than a 4 day split, I now train shoulders on the same day as chest and tri's, which limits me to 2 shoulder exercises:confused1:
> 
> Last chest/shoulders/tri's looked like this:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put shoulders at the start of your programme, the shoulder muscles are supporting your RC, do them last.

Best exercises are Lateral Raises and DB press.

SD


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive just started doing behind the back barbell shrugs on a smith machine, really like the exercise and its adding some decent size


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

1.Bar front to the back military press

2.Bar or db upright row

Job done, you have trained all the shoulders heads

:cool2:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

gerg said:


> push press
> 
> pullups


Pullups are not a shoulder exercise...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The military press and strict lateral raises are THE shoulder exercises.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

If I could only choose 2 it would be dumbell/barbell pressing (alternating each week) and dumbell side raises.

However if you do dumbell side raises sitting on the edge of a bench. As soon as you have finished these lean over and do some reverse flies with them. Will barely add any time to you workout and the 2 exercises work well together. Its a good superset.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

any overhead press and face pulls those to exercises work the whole delt and traps fairly evenly.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> any overhead press and face pulls those to exercises work the whole delt and traps fairly evenly.


Face pulls?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd do the whirlwind with 50kg dumbells and shoulder press with 100kg dumbells


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Face pulls?


 there a powerlifting assistance exercise. youtube will explain much better then i could.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Face pulls?


Imagine a high row, but pulling towards your face instead, done on the cables

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_repair/pushups_face_pulls_and_shrugs

Vid at the bottom


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Imagine a high row, but pulling towards your face instead, done on the cables
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_repair/pushups_face_pulls_and_shrugs
> 
> Vid at the bottom


How weird! I suppose it works the side and rear delts. Might have to try it.


----------



## mbpt (Mar 4, 2009)

dumbbell shoulder press

upright row to military press (killer exercise if done properly)


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> How weird! I suppose it works the side and rear delts. Might have to try it.


 it depends on how you do it wide grip tends to hit your delts more and close grip tends to hit traps. i prefer using a low able as it dosnt hit the back as much.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Tall said:


> BB Mili Press
> 
> DB Shoulder Press


What he said..

Standing BB press tho as seated ones are for ladie's and homosexuals


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

after chest if i did shoulders i would do db side laterals and rear laterals and then pump out some presses on the smith fairly light with high reps


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

BB Press


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2009)

SD said:


> I wouldn't put shoulders at the start of your programme, the shoulder muscles are supporting your* RC*, do them last.
> 
> Best exercises are Lateral Raises and DB press.
> 
> SD


RC??


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

rotator cuf


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Push press

Mil press

Hang clean to jerk

Bent press

I just do one or two of those on press day


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

Standing shoulder presses 10 reps as it strengths core.

light dumbel raises ( front or lateral) 12 reps


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2009)

DRED said:


> rotator cuf


The notorious rotator cuff. I was lead to belive doing shoulder press first was ok due to it being a more unbalanced movement compared to bench presses...


----------

